# Worldmark owners renting high demand weeks to profit



## rallen (Dec 1, 2007)

Look at this
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Resort/ownerforrent.asp?unitid=171304


He booked most of the high demand weeks and rent for profit. This is an example of renting credits and book high demand weeks to rent out for profit


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 1, 2007)

good, so if you want to rent out your credit to him, you can demand higher price.

and Now you can look at your own credit, if it cost more for you to get these week, you can just get from him, so extend your usage.

Unless WM give him special deal, he has to make reservations on these himself.  Fair game.  Otherwise, WM is the one that need to make sure its VC does not give special backdoor treatment for big renters.

Jya-Ning


----------



## rallen (Dec 1, 2007)

Jya-Ning said:


> good, so if you want to rent out your credit to him, you can demand higher price.
> 
> and Now you can look at your own credit, if it cost more for you to get these week, you can just get from him, so extend your usage.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. This is a capitalism country, you can do anything to make money. Which make me sick is he he the most vocal for owners' benefits. he is the one who was running for BOD, and he is one of wmowners inside group
who instigate a lot of lawsuits for Wyndham WM


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 1, 2007)

Not sure about WM's election.  So what.  Very few politician actually have live the live most their people lived.

The biggest things is you should try to push the real estate law, so any TS Bod can not get any automatic vote without signature.

I am pretty sure during election time, every step will be traced, so people see the others says, doing for living, they will make decision.  And in the end, if someone become BOD only care for his/her interest, they will not be able to stay because there will be no signature that assign right to them.

If majority of active owners want to make sure all the good stuff is reserved for their own use, only by allowing majority active owners to get their vote count can that be truely executed.

A owner can buy the ownership because they want make money, because they want to use it, because they want to give to their family member, because they have no idea, because they want to exchange out.  Only they know what they want.

If it should be a democracy system, then none can get automatic proxy without a true signature in the year it election happen.  Only that, can the majority's feeling get true presented.

Otherwise, a management company can easily become the owner of al the properties.

Jya-Ning


----------



## rallen (Dec 1, 2007)

Jya-Ning said:


> Not sure about WM's election.  So what.  Very few politician actually have live the live most their people lived.
> 
> The biggest things is you should try to push the real estate law, so any TS Bod can not get any automatic vote without signature.
> 
> ...



Thank for good advice


----------



## PerryM (Dec 2, 2007)

*You can do it too...make a buck or two...*



rallen said:


> Look at this
> http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Resort/ownerforrent.asp?unitid=171304
> 
> 
> He booked most of the high demand weeks and rent for profit. This is an example of renting credits and book high demand weeks to rent out for profit




Our WM owner is simply exercising his WM rights to rent WM units to the public – just like the developer/Management Company, Wyndham can do.

Some might say that he can’t rent WM credits from other WM owners and then make reservations and rent them out to the public – this is a false assumption that the WM BOD tried to address, and did so incorrectly.  Our entrepreneur knows exactly why it's a false assumption made by many WM owners, and why he is renting.  I can't discuss it further since I'm bound by NDAs.

Anyone can do the same – just rent WM credits from other WM owners and then make unlimited reservations and rent those to the public.  Our entrepreneur is doing nothing illegal or immoral.  Those WM credits rented carry ALL the rights of WM ownership with them – no matter what our demented WM BOD thinks to the contrary.  (I don't think they think it anymore; they must have figured out why by now)

I must admit that I hope the WM BOD steps in the trap of interfering with our entrepreneur and gets sued back to the Stone Age – however, I’d have to pay higher MFs for that wish.

P.S.
If you are a socialist then you demand government/courts/higher authorities to make changes that you feel need to be made.  If you are a capitalist then you know the market will correct any inefficiency by itself.  In this case WM owners will ask for much more than 7 cents to rent their credits; eventually it will be inefficient to rent WM credits to make reservations to rent to the public.  But in the mean time you can make a buck or two too.

Some of my best friends are socialists – I still play poker with them.

My advice to everyone is to let the market correct this imbalance and not the heavy hand of Wyndham or the WM BOD.  You must have that gut feeling that asking the developer to interfere here is going to blow up in our faces - right.

This "Problem" is nothing more than rental WM credits being too cheap - not the lack of new dumb ass regulations from the developer.


----------



## Tokapeba (Dec 3, 2007)

*Does this meen that I can rent out anything I reserve with II?*

Does this meen that I can rent out anything I reserve with II useing rented credits?

Andy.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 3, 2007)

Tokapeba said:


> Does this meen that I can rent out anything I reserve with II useing rented credits?
> 
> Andy.



No, II forbids renting their reservations - competition to II.

P.S.
You can use rented WM credits and lock in a WM juicy reservation and then deposit that with RedWeek.  Someone else can then exchange into that WM reservation and then rent that to yet someone else - more profits among even non WM folks!  (RedWeek has no problem with exchangers renting out their reservations)

This is probably happening as we speak.

So don't feel you need to be a WM owner to rent out WM units and make a buck or two.  Deposit something into RedWeek and get a hot holiday week at a WM resort and then rent that for profit.

Ain't capitalism great!  Every little inefficiency is taken care of by millions of folks doing what's best for them.

Conclusion:
Use RedWeek and instead of renting marginal WM units to the public you could exchange into a Marriott or Westin or Four Seasons and rent those to the public.  AND, someone could then rent your WM unit to the public - profits everywhere in RedWeek.

All of this will cause the price of rented WM credits to go up from 7 cents to something much higher - make rental income that way too.


----------

